# Adblocker



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

OK so I have installed Adblocker Plus on my Android tablet. BUT! When viewing this site I still have adverts!!! However, I see Adblocker has its own browser, so do I have to access websites through the Adblocker browser in order to block the ads?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The answer is no but I don't know why it's not working for you. 

What browser are you using, and is Adblocker activated in the browser?


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> The answer is no but I don't know why it's not working for you.
> 
> What browser are you using, and is Adblocker activated in the browser?


Using Chrome but not sure if it's activated! I assumed that once Adblocker was downloaded from the Play store it would work automatically. Still getting all the ads on MHF:frown2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not sure about Android but on a PC you would check in settings and extensions and make sure Adblocker is enabled. Sounds like you downloaded it but not installed it.


----------



## bazzy (Sep 22, 2010)

*Solved*



caulkhead said:


> OK so I have installed Adblocker Plus on my Android tablet. BUT! When viewing this site I still have adverts!!! However, I see Adblocker has its own browser, so do I have to access websites through the Adblocker browser in order to block the ads?


Thanks for starting this thread. I too have a tablet with the same problem.

My set-up is I'm using Samsung Tab 10.4 with Chrome as browser and Adblock Plus installed but not appearing on Chrome.

I read this in a forum: "Chrome Android does not support extensions like its desktop cousin... because most Android devices block it at the firewall level / system level using . . . You can get Adblock for Android (but not in the store, Google don't want one app to mess with any other app) and you can get Xposed modules that lets you download filter lists that blocks ad sources at the IP address/domain level."

I have now installed Firefox from Google Play and under settings/tools/add-ons/browse all firefox add-ons/installed Adblock Plus 2.7.3.

It works perfectly, no ads from motorhomefacts.

Once again, thank you very much

Barry


----------



## bazzy (Sep 22, 2010)

Screenshot from this morning.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

barryd said:


> Not sure about Android but on a PC you would check in settings and extensions and make sure Adblocker is enabled. Sounds like you downloaded it but not installed it.


I have looked under Chrome settings and 'extensions' doesn't appear as an option. I think that Bazzy is right about Chrome on Android not allowing extensions. I can use the Adblocker browser to access MHF and it's then ad free but it's it's a pain to use. I could go down the Firefox route, I have used it before and like it as a browser. I will have a play around and report back.....


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

bazzy said:


> Thanks for starting this thread. I too have a tablet with the same problem.
> 
> My set-up is I'm using Samsung Tab 10.4 with Chrome as browser and Adblock Plus installed but not appearing on Chrome.
> 
> ...


Well that was painless :grin2: Firefox installed, Adblocker installed and now ad free!!! If only I could remember my password for MHF!!! On Chrome it's 'remembered' but of course I need it to access MHF on Firefox for the first time:frown2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If your logged in on a PC that works you could always change the password on there then just relogin on both 

If we never hear from you again, it's been a pleasure.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

barryd said:


> If your logged in on a PC that works you could always change the password on there then just relogin on both
> 
> If we never hear from you again, it's been a pleasure.


I'll be back...........:wink2:. with or without the ads...........


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

I have been using Ghostery on my laptop with Chrome.

I recently discovered a free Ghostery app which is a browser that operates in a similar manner as Chrome on my Android phone.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

bazzy said:


> Thanks for starting this thread. I too have a tablet with the same problem.
> 
> My set-up is I'm using Samsung Tab 10.4 with Chrome as browser and Adblock Plus installed but not appearing on Chrome.
> 
> ...


Barry thanks

I too have done that but I got stuck in the process and found out it was because I had not registered a user name/password for Firefox on the smartphone. After that all OK.

I am hoping that we may see a drop in our data usage without the adverts.

Geoff


----------

